# Steel Lines: StopTech vs. Goodridge G-Stop High Performance Lines



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

between these two.... 

StopTech Steel Lines or Goodridge G-Stop High Performance Steel Lines ?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Six a one, half dozen of the other. I believe Goodridge make the lines for several other companies as well (like Neuspeed). I've had Goodridge on my GTI for a couple years. They fit well and certainly haven't been any sort of a problem.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

I would go with the Goodridge. The Goodridge kit has both front and rear lines the stoptech one is front only.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I use the stop tech guys... They seem to have a design that makes them more "street" friendly.
The black boot covering the union made me feel a bit more at ease about that connection...I like my stop tech lines, but they are right you have to buy both front and rear separate


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

I know there not in your list of options but I recently put on some of the USP Motorsports brake lines and was very impressed with there quality. 

Also got the clutch line as well and love that to.

Looking at 175 with the clutch line.


----------

